# What do you call this fish where your from



## Yakmaster

Hey guys I was just wondering what you guys call this fish where you are from. Here in Tallahassee we call this a mudfish or blackfish. Im not sure what the real name is so if anyone knows post it for me. They fight real hard and I love catching them. They get pretty big and I dont here of many people eating them, well I dont but I know some people like them. Anyways thanks for checking it out. 
Take care guys,Keep fishing


----------



## no woryz

Grinnel or bowfin is what we always called them...... I dont care for their smell, so I cant imagine how bad they taste.... they are prehistoric if I remember correctly...


----------



## lobsterman

mudfish


----------



## Instant Karma

Grinnel in Wilcox County, AL. Fun to catch but never been hungry enough to eat one.


----------



## J Smithers

Grinnel, mudfish, I've even heard them called cottonfish


----------



## keperry1182

Grennel but bowfin is the accepted name by TWRA


----------



## Daxman

Im sure there are several names people have for this fish, i've always heard it called a mudfish. The one thing i do know about this fish, they are fun to catch and put up a great fight.


----------



## Yakmaster

wow thanks everyone, that was a fast response. They are fun to catch and will bend your hooks to a circle,lol. Yeah they do look prehistoric.


----------



## Duke S

Bowfin, Amia calva. Indeed is a direct descendent of an ancient lineage, few existing relatives.


----------



## JD7.62

_Amia calva_

But sometimes just bowfin is easier. They are a cool fish, the only surviving member of their entire order.


----------



## jross31455

bowfin and we actually have ate them up in michigan and they are delicious despite how ugly they are


----------



## Yakmaster

cool, defentley a strange looking fish. I usually see folks throwing them on the bank because they say they eat everything in the water. I dont freshwater fish much but I started and started catching these a year ago and never knew what they were. Ive never seen a fish like that before. Good to get other peoples thoughts and views


----------



## Yakmaster

oh yeah Ive heard of people making fish patties out of them


----------



## tips n tails

Pain in the butt is what they are. Hits similar to a bass and puts up a good fight. But like mentioned they will tear up a plastic and hook fast.


----------



## osborne311

Dogfish caught on up north. I think people throw them on the banks down south mistaking them for the snake heads. They are fun to catch and have that prehistoric look.


----------



## captken

*Chopique.*

Definitely a Chopique if you are a Cajun.
Pronounced "Shoe-pick-ee)

Also, Grinnel, Bowfin, Mudfish or correctly, Amia calva.

Fun to catch. Fights a lot harder than a ***** Bass.


----------



## Yakmaster

LOL, tips n tails and captken , yeah I agree about pain in the butt. Does anyone know how big they get, just wondering. The biggest ones I was catching were around 24 to 26 inches. I know its not a sought after fish but when it gets too windy down at the bay ill go into the mudy river and get some good fights from them. I enjoy catching them


----------



## Yakmaster

cool website captken, I check it out,


----------



## Fishin Ski

Duke S said:


> Bowfin, Amia calva. Indeed is a direct descendent of an ancient lineage, few existing relatives.


I had an Ichthyology teacher who said that this species had the most common names of any other species in North America. 

Wanna know why they call them dogfish?








Cause they chase catfish around :clap:


----------



## Yakmaster

Lol, Thats funny because where I catch these fish I also catch some big spotted and butter cats.


----------



## Jason

J Smithers said:


> Grinnel, mudfish, I've even heard them called cottonfish


Cottonfish is what I've always called em....:thumbsup:


----------



## osborne311

Ever had a top water strike from one? I was using a top water plug in Minnesota for Northern and Musky and had one come up and hit it close to the boat. I thought a damn shotgun went off. Those jaws are strong.


----------



## skiff89_jr

In holmes county we call them black fish, mud fish, or bowfin.


----------



## basnbud

they call em cyprus trout, and shoepick in la. cotton fish round here due to the meat drying out and swelling up like cotton when you eat it. those that do eat em make something like a salmon patty out of them.

Basnbud


----------



## minkmaster

Hey jross31455 I bet that wasn't a bowfin you ate in Michigan. That was an eelpout (ie burbot, freshwater cod) Bowfin taste awful. They are good sport but I would rather eat dirt. I fileted one about 5 pounds when I was a kid. Some things you only do once for a reason. Look it up, Freshwater Cod, they look alot like a bowfin but the taste is quite a bit different.


----------



## grey ghost

I'm from Ga, i have never saw one of those around here!! looks like a mixed up catfish and bass, maybe catass!! LOL


----------



## minkmaster

They are all over in freshwater sloughs off the Mississippi. When bass fishing I catch a dogfish for every bass. Kentucky Lake has alot of them too. And hey if your into gar we also have our fair share of them too. Cotton would not be a good explanation of their flesh. More consistent with mush.


----------



## Yakmaster

yeah they are all over here as well. Only find them in the muddy looking fresh water. I have never caught them in clear water. osborne I have had them strike the top of the water too. When I go down to the river to catch them I see them hitting the top of the water all the time. LOL grey ghost, I like the name


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Growing up in Michigan, we called them Dogfish. I've caught a 10 and a 12 pounder out of the Escambia River. They will bite any lure that a bass will bite. Another name for them is "lungfish" because they have a lung that allows them to breathe air, hence the reason they can live in the nastiest sloughs in summer and probably also the reason for a lot of their nicknames. If you google Bowfin, I think there is a website dedicated to them and how good they taste (I'm not kidding). There used to be an annual tournament for them in Bay Minette that sounded like a hoot, but I don't think its on anymore. Some of my friends and I occasionally try for a "swamp" slam when it gets so hot the bass won't cooperate so we try for a bowfin (mudfish), chain pickerel (jackfish) and any kind of gar.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

bowfin


----------



## Yakmaster

:thumbup: :no:


----------



## Yakmaster

Thats a interesting post amarillo Palmira. I like the swamp slam.. really cool. also ill google bowfin and check it out. Thanks for the post


----------



## jcoss15

Yakmaster said:


> LOL, tips n tails and captken , yeah I agree about pain in the butt. Does anyone know how big they get, just wondering. The biggest ones I was catching were around 24 to 26 inches. I know its not a sought after fish but when it gets too windy down at the bay ill go into the mudy river and get some good fights from them. I enjoy catching them


seen a guy in holt on yellow river catch one about 15lbs. biggest one i've ever seen. we catch them all the time bass fishing.... all their good for is tearing up a lure. Mudfish is what i call them.


----------



## missing

*fish*

Mudfish and one that cost money because they destroy your bait and make your boat nasty..


----------



## fsu alex

I hate those mudfish!I had one tear up my brand new KVD 1.5 and another bend the titanium wire on a terminator spinnerbait, which I thought was impossible.


----------



## fsu alex

My grandpa use to keep a little bat on the boat and whack them in the head:bangin:


----------



## Yakmaster

lol alex fsu,
yeah they will defentley tear up some tackle. Ive seen people catch them and throw them on the bank and those fish stay alive for hours. Strong fish...you need a big hammer


----------



## roanokeriverrunner

black or bowfin, occasionally called swamp bass


----------



## Lyin Too

Grinell (pronounced grin-ul) in west Alabama. Ive heard the old black men say they fry up real good. Ive never tried them but know some folks who want all I catch. Apparently they fillet it then lay it on a flat surface and beat it with a paddle till all the moisture is out of the meat. About 13 lbs is the biggest Ive seen.


----------



## Yakmaster

Thats funny lyin too, When I catch them most of the old black men ask me for them too. I ask them if they eat them and they tell me that same thing that they beat the fillet so the moisture gets out. Also thats a big mudfish, 13 lbs


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Grinnel, cotton fish, they will eat all your fish, and are very aggressive.


----------



## Carolina 19

Mud fish,Grinnel,or Cotton fish there really slimmy and stink. Even the cats want eat them.:thumbdown:


----------



## CatHunter

I love catching bowfins, then again I love catching just about anything. A bowfin can turn a day of catching nothing intoo some rod bending action.


----------



## Yakmaster

Cathunter your right, mudfish can turn your day around. Theres been days that I havent caught anything but those and it turns your day around. Thanks for the post


----------



## markhsaltz

choupique, grinnel, cypress trout...


----------



## JD7.62

Did you know that bowfin caviar is third to sturgeon and paddlefish? They call it Cajun Caviar and its getting very popular, the fish are even being farmed for their eggs now!


----------



## Yakmaster

Thants cool JD7.62 I didnt know that, I really think they are cool looking fish as well. I know the name is Bowfin but is it a type of mudfish????


----------



## fsu alex

I avoid catching those dang mud fish at all costs!If i see one chasing my bait I'll reel faster!If I do catch one,I won't pull them on my boat I just let them dehook their self.


----------



## CatHunter

JD7.62 said:


> Did you know that bowfin caviar is third to sturgeon and paddlefish? They call it Cajun Caviar and its getting very popular, the fish are even being farmed for their eggs now!


Gar Caviar is toxic Indians would coat there spears with it.


----------



## Yakmaster

It pretty cool theirs so much information on a fish that most consider a trash fish. Really cool guys. Ive learned a lot about these fun catching fish.


----------



## bassn8ed

Milton Florida we call em cotton fish. This is because if you eat them it is like a cotton ball in your mouth.


----------



## WAHOOU39

Bowfin..............I am in tallahassee as well and have caught them here up to about 12#. I caught one last spring and when I set the hook, it came flying out of the water like a Tarpon. When it bit the lure it was reallyl close too the shore........so you can imagine it scared the crap out of me for a second...lol.....must have been pretty funny to have seen me hauling tail away from it..........:laughing:


----------



## knowphish

In the southeast, anglers also call bowfin: grinnel, brindle, blackfish, mudfish, dogfish, shoepike, cypress bass, cypress trout, choupique, scaley cat, buglemouth bass, German bass, spottail, grinner, and brindlefish, according to Cloutman and Olmstead in Fisheries (Vol. 8, No. 2). Outdoor Alabama writer David Rainer lists common names for bowfin in the Mobile Delta as: grinnell, cottonfish, cypress trout, mudfish and bowfin.

And.............they are mean as all get out!!!!!!!!


----------



## basnbud

the first one I ever caught I stuck my thumb in its mouth and lipped it like a bass......I learned Very quick to NEVER do that again.....tore my poor thumb up ! Later in life, my buddy and I would go to Quintette lake up to the long straight canal at the upper end and fish for em for sport. we would shoot em in the head with a .22 rifle then put em in the bottom of the boat....thirty minutes later they would start floppin again ! then we would give em to the folks fishin under the bridge on the lake. Fun catchin....but nasty on tackle....

Basnbud


----------



## Yakmaster

basnbud yeah they are some tough fish. I would see people throw them on the bank and the fish still stays alive for hours, crazy. Also I have been bitten by them too, sucks because they do bite hard. First time I didnt know what kind of fish it was because I never fresh water fish, but now I know better to mess around trying to take the hook out without plyers.


----------



## Yakmaster

bassen8ed yeah I have heard them called cottonfish also, never knew why. Thanks


----------



## pole squeezer

Cajun Fried Choupique Fish Cakes, courtesy of Real Cajun Cooking

These fish cakes are wonderful when served with French fries and Peno Puppies. Makes 8 - 12 servings. 

Ingredients:
2 - 3 lbs. choupique fillets
2 - 3 lbs. baked Russet potatoes, crumbled
2 eggs, beaten
2 Tbsp. onion powder
1 cup of chopped green onions
1/4 cup chopped parsley
2 lemons
2 measures of DIY Cajun Seasoning (or your favorite Cajun spice combo)
Old Bay Original seasoning (for poaching)
2 cups seasoned Italian bread crumbs
water (for poaching)
peanut oil (or regular vegetable oil)

Instructions:
Lightly sprinkle both sides of the fillets with Old Bay Original seasoning 
In a medium pan, add the seasoned fillets and enough water to barely cover the fish 
On medium heat, bring the water to a slow simmer, then lower the heat (do not boil) 
Cover and poach the fillets until flaky, (about 10 minutes), then remove with a slotted spatula 
Set the poached fillets aside a few minutes to drain and cool before breaking apart 
In a separate bowl wisp together the eggs, chopped green onions, parsley, onion powder and Cajun seasonings 
Mix everything together thoroughly and form fish patties (about 4" in diameter) 
Coat the patties with Italian bread crumbs 
Add about 2 inches of peanut oil in a cast-iron skillet (or other heavy skillet) 
Fry at 365 degrees F. for about 4 minutes on each side (until golden brown) 
Cut lemons into several wedges to serve with the fish patties 

JacquesG, Real Cajun Cooking, 08/26/11 bowfinanglers.com.


----------



## pole squeezer

www.bowfinanglers.com. A website exclusively devoted to bowfin fishermen. Recipes included.


----------



## Yakmaster

Thanks pole squeezer, I may have to try this recipe. Im gonna check that website out


----------



## CallMeEddie

In Louisiana its called a Choupique, pronounced "shoo-pick". I've never eaten one but I know some ********* that do.


----------



## Yakmaster

LOL, yeah thats a new one I heard. I seen someone else posted that they called them Choupique, Ive never heard of that but I like it. Thanks callmeeddie, I like the jeep with the yak, looks great.


----------



## wishin4bass2

Bowfin, i hate those things!


----------



## Yakmaster

yeah lots of people hate them, they arent fun taking your hook off but love catching them. We have some big ones in Tally


----------

